# First Bulldogs of the Season



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

I bought these two in low bud about three months ago along with a bunch of others off eBay. The price was great and I love buying in bud plants and find out how they turn out. 

These two are among the "ok" three. One was given away as a gift.
I tossed all other crappy ones.

I kept these two for myself just for now until my other bulldogs come into bloom.
I will get rid of these eventually. Both have second bud coming and three growths plant, so these are vigorous. 

Both are 5 inch across but the first one is a bigger flower overall.
Only if that dorsal was not nodding so much. 

First is Olympian Yard x Yosemite Moon.
Yosemite Moon influence seems very dominant in flower shape and color, and the veining.
The plant is quite petite. 







Irish Eyes x Stone Lovely.
Fairrieanum in there somewhere I guess.
Plant is already rather large with long leaves. Typical bulldog I guess. 
It looks a lot nicer yellow in person.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2016)

Man you must have a lot of room!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2016)

Those are rather nice. I'd keep them for sure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2017)

They are nice.


----------

